# [CUPS] Nie można drukować tylko z aplikacji KDE

## BeteNoire

Od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę drukować z aplikacji KDE. Pojawia się następujący błąd:

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzut20luty20072056lr4.jpg

Drukowanie z acroread czy z OpenOffice działa.

----------

## BeteNoire

Bump.

Miesiąc minął. Problem nadal aktualny. W logach nic nie widać. Może ktoś coś podpowie?

----------

## arek.k

A takie pytanko pomocnicze, które może ośmieli trochę mądrzejszych ode mnie:

działa ci drukowanie przez leppera  :Smile: , czyli lpr?

----------

## BeteNoire

Działa.

----------

## arek.k

Sory, głupie pytanie zadałem. Napisałeś NIE działa w aplikacjach kde  :Smile: .

Bawiłeś się konfiguracją drukarek kde?

Mi to wygląda na jakiś błąd samego cupsa, albo wspólpracy kde z cupsem (jak napisane jest: sprawdź składnię polecenia). (Wiem, wiem, czytać umiesz.) Niestety nie wiem, gdzie kde trzyma te swoje "składnie poleceń"  :Smile: , bo z tego co widzę, to mogę tylko przełączać międzu cups, LPD i inne przy konfiguracji drukarki pod kde.

Osobiście krzystam na razie z LPD, bo (pod suse) miałem z cupsem jakieś problemy (natury wyglądu "interfejsu drukarki").

Przyczyna problemu: nie wiem, może zapomniałeś o jakieś fladze USE przy kompilacji aplikacji kde (np. cups), albo lepiej coś na co trudniej wpaść  :Smile: , ale to tylko mogę zgadywać.

Jedyne co mi przychodzi jeszcze do głowy, to może usuń (w kde) drukarkę i dodaj ją jeszcze raz. Może sobie łaskawie kde coś tam odświeży i zadziała. Czasami mam wrażenie, że kde działa jak Windows (nie działa, nic nie modyfikujesz, działa).

----------

## BeteNoire

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Jedyne co mi przychodzi jeszcze do głowy, to może usuń (w kde) drukarkę i dodaj ją jeszcze raz. 

 

Robiłem to, nic nie dało.

Wklepywałem też składnię polecenia ze screenu w konsoli ale wtedy wyskoczyło mi:

```
This utility doesn't support printing from STDIN
```

Nie wiem gdzie jeszcze mogę sprawdzić składnię polecenia, bo jak już napisałem - w logach nic niepokojącego nie ma.

----------

## arek.k

Z tego polecenia nie możesz korzystać w konsoli (STDIN). Nigdy tego dokładnie nie rozumiałem, ale cups jest czymś w rodzaju kolejki wydruku (tak jak lpd). Z konsoli chyba można drukować wyłącznie za pośrednictwem polecenia lpr (niezależnie z jakiego systemu druku korzystasz).

W ten sposób tego raczej nie sprawdzisz.

Jest to drukarka lokalna, czy zdalna?

----------

## BeteNoire

Obojętne jaka. Mam dwie drukarki podłączone do dwóch kompów i udostępnione, na każdym jest to samo.

----------

## arek.k

Przejrzałem sobie ten artykuł. Wynika z niego, że do drukowania wogóle kde używa kprinter.

jak wpiszesz w konsoli kprinter to pojawia ci się okno drukowania kde.

Cały czas zgaduje, ale jakoś nikt nie kwapi się z lepszymi pomysłami, więc chyba lepsze to niż nic. Może dzięki  temu wpadniesz na jakiś pomysł.

Mam mocno nieaktualny system na komputerze z gentoo ale: 

```
# equery b /usr/kde/3.4/bin/kprinter

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.4/bin/kprinter in *... ]

kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.3 (/usr/kde/3.4/bin/kprinter)
```

1. Więc może pokaż flagi kde-base/kdeprint-<wersja>.

2. Spróbuj w ustawieniach kde dla drukarki zmienić Używany system wydruku z cups na np. lpd i sprawdź, czy działa drukowanie.

3. Spróbuj może przekompilować kdeprint, cupsa.

W ostateczności IMHO jest to wina albo kdeprint albo cupsa (ale pewności nie mam), więc możesz spróbować odinstalować jedno i drugie (i mieć nadzieję, że wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne zostaną usunięte, chociaż przy aktualizacji też powinien zaproponować ich nadpisanie) i wtedy jeszcze raz zainstalować obydwa. Może to coś pomoże.

Być może po którejś aktualizacji coś przeoczyłeś przy etc-update i stąd te problemy. Chociaż z tego co mówisz to masz to na 2 komputerach, więc jest mało prawdopodobne, żebyś 2x popełnił ten sam błąd.

Powiedz nam z której wersji kde (dokładnie) korzystasz. Może wtedy ktoś się wypowie, czy może korzystać z cups pod tą samą wersją kde. Dało by to jakąś informację, czy tylko o ciebie coś nie działa, czy też w tej akurat wersji coś jest spierdzielone i nikomu nie działa cups z kde.

U mnie (z ww wersją kde) działa. Na komputerze z gentoo do druku z aplikacji kde wykorzystuję cups.

----------

## BeteNoire

1. 

```
emerge -p kdeprint

(...)

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.6  USE="cups kde kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB
```

2. Lpd? Ale ja chcę drukować z CUPS.

3. Próbowałem. Nic nie dało.

KDE mam najnowsze, CUPS również (ARCH=~x86), więcej emerge --info jest w podpisie.

Co ciekawe problem przyjął teraz taki wymiar. 

Do jakiego pakietu należy kdeprintd, bo u mnie tego nie ma:

```
which kdeprintd

which: no kdeprintd in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin

:~/bin:~/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:~/bin:~/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin)

```

W Kcontrol usługa Drukowanie figuruje jako wyłączona (jest na liście usług uruchamianych na żądanie).

Po tym komunikacie ze zrzutki jestem prawie pewien, że to coś w usługach KDE. Kiedy ostatnim razem włączyłem "Powiadamianie o systemowych URL" to udało się wydrukować jedną stronę. Po restarcie systemu usługa ta działa, jednak znów drukować nie można. WTF?

----------

## arek.k

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 2. Lpd? Ale ja chcę drukować z CUPS.

 

Chciałem tyko, żebyś sprawdził, czy działa lpd. Jeśli tak, to wina tkwi raczej na linii kdeprint-cups, a jeśli nie działa to podejrzewał bym raczej aplikacja_kde-kdeprint.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Do jakiego pakietu należy kdeprintd, bo u mnie tego nie ma:
> 
> ```
> which kdeprintd
> 
> ...

 

Moim zdaniem chodzi o kdeprint (a nie kdeprintd), albo przez analogię do usług systemowych twórcy kde nazwali tak swoją usługę (a aplikacja w rzeczywistości nazywa się inaczej). Ja też nie mam aplikacji o takiej nazwie (kde 3.4) chyba, że ostatnio w kde coś pozmieniali.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> W Kcontrol usługa Drukowanie figuruje jako wyłączona (jest na liście usług uruchamianych na żądanie).

 

Usługa drukowania kde jest uruchamiana na żądanie (przynajmniej u mnie). U mnie wygląda to tak

----------

## BeteNoire

Kolejny krok bliżej. Tym razem ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy wyskoczyło okienko "Nie można połączyć się z KDED". No to odpaliłem KDED z palca i drukowanie poszło.

I bądź tu gentoowcu mądry...

----------

## arek.k

No niestety (mam nadzieję, że nikogo nie obrażę) kde zaczyna działać podobnie do Windows. Czasem zrozumienie co mówi do użytkownika to naprawde ciężka sprawa. Biorąc pod uwagę, że kded "zarządza usługami" w kde, warto by było sprawdzić, czy za każdym razem nie jest to przypadkiem wina właśnie kded. Może po prostu kde za każdym razem wyrzuca inny błąd (może sobie losuje z puli błędów  :Smile: ), a w rzeczywistości zawsze chodzi o to samo (czyli o kded). 

```
ps aux | grep kded
```

 może być pomocne (chociaż może jest lepszy sposób).

No i raczej ja bym jeszcze sprawdził, czy po ustawieniu lpd działa (ale się uparłem  :Wink: ). Jeśli to jest wina kded, to chyba w ogóle nie powinieneś móc drukować spod aplikacji kde, niezależnie od tego z jakiego systemu druku korzystasz. No i jak teraz już wiadomo miej więcej o co chodzi, to pozostaje tylko obserwacja  :Smile: .

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 1. 
> 
> ```
> emerge -p kdeprint
> 
> ...

 

Sprawdź na innym juzerze, na czystym .kde czy też nie działa.

----------

